# RIP to my friend the bloody chef



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sad news to all, our good friend and prolific poster the bloody chef aka Jim, has passed away . He was a very funny, considerate and thoughtful friend to all of us at the Brewster Yard Haunt and made many contributions to this forum. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I noticed he had not posted for a while and missed his participation but just thought he was busy with work. I always enjoyed his posts, RIP!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, kevin I was wondering where he'd been.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Always a sad day when we lose one of our own...RIP, Jim, and thank you.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Sad news indeed, he will be missed. RIP Jim.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

RIP Jim - you will be missed. It's always sad news when we lose a member of the Hauntforum.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, Jim was a big bear of a man with a sharp wit and a permanent smile. I take consolation in the fact that it was sudden and he didn't suffer. He'd be touched by your comments.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to learn of Jim's passing. 
God bless Jim and his family.
Thanks for the memories.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of his passing, and will remember his family in my prayers.

And thank you Kevin for sharing that with us. Like others have said, we notice when people stop posting, and wonder what has happened to our haunt family member.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I too was wondering where he had been. Thanks for letting us know. My deepest sympathies to his family and friends. Rest in Peace, Jim.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:crykin:I am devastated....he was so fun to talk with and such a great forum friend... He turned me on to so many good songs... I had messaged him but hadn't heard from him in a while... He was a really wonderful guy... I am crying.. Thanks for letting us know Kevin. He will be missed...by all....by me.:crykin:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that a good haunter has passed on. Thoughts and prayers with his family.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhh nooo!!!! I actually just went over to his page a couple days ago because I noticed that I hadn't chatted with him in a while. I can't tell you how sad this news is.
Thanks for the information and please give my most heartfelt sympathies to his loved ones!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry to be the bearer of bad news, I never realized how much he meant to a lot of people here. Please allow me to offer my condolences to you. Over the last 12+ years Jim went from being incredulous of our efforts to a full-blown haunter, he spent many hours working on giant props he designed and built himself to compliment our display. I will pass along your regards to his friends and family. Thank you all!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

My condolences to his family. RIP Jim.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I didn't know him very well, but I wish to offer my condolences as well. RIP TBC


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*It's always sad to hear when one of family members has passed. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family. He will be missed here, and will be remembered always! *_


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sad news indeed, he will be missed. RIP BLOODY CHEF


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I wondered why he hadn't post in a while. RIP Bloody Chef.


----------

